# Performance Exhaust and Aftermarket Tips



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have run full exhausts on my other cars (catless dp's back), but was not sure about what to do on the "D".

Does anyone know if this has the same exhaust system (cat back only) as the 335i cars? Golf tee mod? Same size tips - 3.0"?

If there isn't a performance exhaust available, I was thinking of just installing cosmetic tips. I have some exhaust residue inside the tips and it is annoying. The stock tips are also very small.

I found Cyba and DiMisa tips - 3.5, 3.8, 4.0" in different finishes - chrome, polished, black chrome and powder black.

I'm leading towards the powder black as to hide the "residue" and I think it would go well with my Performance Diffuser.

Any thoughts?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Does anyone know if this has the same exhaust system (cat back only) as the 335i cars? Golf tee mod? Same size tips - 3.0"?


No, they are not the same. Remember, the DEF tank is under the trunk: the exhaust routing back there is slightly different than the 335i (the 335d also won't take any of the trailer hitches designed for the 335i because of this issue, either.) And the SCR catalyst is way back where the resonator is on the 335i. I believe that the outlets from the turbos are different than the 335i, because of all the EGR and the soot filter.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> I have run full exhausts on my other cars (catless dp's back), but was not sure about what to do on the "D".
> 
> Does anyone know if this has the same exhaust system (cat back only) as the 335i cars? Golf tee mod? Same size tips - 3.0"?
> 
> ...


While this does not answer your question directly, since you seem to be concerned with the residue on the bottom of your tailpipes, you might try hitting the tips with 00 steel wool once a month. In about 2 minutes a month your tips will look like new. (Note, you will probably spend 5-10 minutes the first time to get the tips really clean. After that you are removing residue before it has built up at all.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Across the pond you can get catback kits specific to the 335d but no idea if they will fit a US spec car since as mentioned we have the DEF tanks here. They also are extremely expensive(in my opinion) too or maybe inline with BMW aftermarket exhausts since I never have priced one before but far more than I'd spend on one.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I wash my car once a week and wipe my tips with soap and water and the residue comes right off. I also keep the tips waxed which seems to make for an easier cleaning. Sorry no exhaust options for the "d" in the states unless you want to remove your DEF. There are places in Europe that specialze in DEF removal.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> I wash my car once a week and wipe my tips with soap and water and the residue comes right off. I also keep the tips waxed which seems to make for an easier cleaning. Sorry no exhaust options for the "d" in the states unless you want to remove your DEF. There are places in Europe that specialze in DEF removal.


Has anyone actually looked into the fitment of their cat backs? Just looking at the diagrams of the factory setup posted it almost seems like the DEF injection into the pipes may not be an issue or easily worked around via a slight modification if they were. But figuring the DEF tanks themselves are what might very well be what is in the way. Places in Europe that specialize in removing DEF off these cars? I thought the Europeans were lucky enough to not have to deal with DEF on these things ... yet.

I just remembered reading about quad exhaust tips for these cars. It was on a European based forum and I am sure they were not tips specifically for a 335d but the conversation was in regards to a 335d and putting them on it.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Correction, DPF removal. http://www.carrepairsexeter.co.uk/page/dpf_removal

Europeans have the best of both world, lots of diesel models to choose from and mod options galore including exhaust since they do not have to contend with the DEF system.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

cssnms said:


> I wash my car once a week and wipe my tips with soap and water and the residue comes right off. I also keep the tips waxed which seems to make for an easier cleaning.


Does the wax melt or burn?

Maybe I will remove my tips and have them powder coated over the winter. Would the 335i aftermarket tips fit? I really want to go bigger in diameter for appearance only and think the black might look good.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I used to wash my car weekly or bi-weekly I'd have zero residue on my tailpipes and all I would do is clean them with soap/water. Now that I don't drive the car as often the washings don't happen as much and it more builds up, nothing major though and I just use some old Meguiars metal cleaner I have which takes it right off if soap/water fails to get it all. I pretty much have gotten to the point of not trying to clean them unless I am waxing the car as well which thus far has been a twice a year thing.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Does the wax melt or burn?
> 
> Maybe I will remove my tips and have them powder coated over the winter. Would the 335i aftermarket tips fit? I really want to go bigger in diameter for appearance only and think the black might look good.


Well that's a good question, I am not really sure. It doesn't appear to burn. Perhaps I am jumping to conclusions that because it is so easy to clean and tends to collect less residue (like my wheels) that it is the wax doing it's thing. I don't think the tips get that hot anyway, and likely no hotter than say your hood sitting out in full sun in the middle of summer after a long hard drive.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Diesel "Performance" exhaust?

Does this refer to an actual INCREASE in performance or just sounds faster???


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I doubt you would see much of an increase in power without bypassing the DPF but suppose one way of telling would be looking at other diesel vehicles. I know for domestic trucks you can buy aftermarket "filter back" exhaust kits but unsure if they do much of anything. I personally would love to get something if it was not going to cost a fortune and make the exhaust actually have some sound to it.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I doubt you would see much of an increase in power without bypassing the DPF but suppose one way of telling would be looking at other diesel vehicles. I know for domestic trucks you can buy aftermarket "filter back" exhaust kits but unsure if they do much of anything. I personally would love to get something if it was not going to cost a fortune and make the exhaust actually have some sound to it.


Yeah, that was my point...for me form follows function.

So exhausts 'tips' just for the sake of looks are a net negative in my book. The part needs to do something _more_, and if in doing so it looks different to accomplish that benefit, therein lies the 'integrity' of the mod.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

True but we all modify cars for out own personal reasons and a lot of times people modify solely for a specific look. I know I sure was guilty of "look mods" when I was younger although I guess some of them I could have argued another benefit came from like me getting wheels specifically for a look but they also ended up helping handling but having them chromed helped nothing but looks.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

ard said:


> Yeah, that was my point...for me form follows function.
> 
> So exhausts 'tips' just for the sake of looks are a net negative in my book. The part needs to do something _more_, and if in doing so it looks different to accomplish that benefit, therein lies the 'integrity' of the mod.


Black tips would be more functional then cosmetic. I agree that shiny chrome tips look nice, but not when black soot is coming out of the chimney blackening my otherwise clean car. There has been some discussion of the larger diameter contributing to a megaphone effect, giving a different tone to the exhaust too.

With the exception of my wheels (since the DPE's are lighter and IMO better looking than OEM options), my car has been updated with BMW Performance accessories. Is the CF trim a mod - I can argue that the CF is lighter than wood, so my car is faster.

Agreed to each his/her own, that is why we can order different colors and options (including cosmetic ones). :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> There has been some discussion of the larger diameter contributing to a megaphone effect, giving a different tone to the exhaust too.


I have my doubts that would help any on the 335d. The combination of all the emissions equipment within the exhaust stream plus the mufflers would seem to be what kills any sound out of the tailpipe.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I have my doubts that would help any on the 335d. The combination of all the emissions equipment within the exhaust stream plus the mufflers would seem to be what kills any sound out of the tailpipe.


But I suppose a some searching of Euro based forums could prove me right or wrong on this one since guess really their entire exhaust is essentially the same as ours except for where the DEF is injected in. Or do they have some different parts?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I totally agree guys...whatever floats your boat. 

My comment was the "performance" in the title... heck, BMW calls their accessories "performance" and that is a very questionable claim.

People need to know what they are buying...so many get caught up in 'mod fever' with distorted views of what their 'performance gains' really are///

thats all, just being a curmudgeon.

A


----------



## moejav (May 11, 2012)

Akrapovic and Eisenman offer Axleback exhausts that are very expensive. Some people have had custom exhausts fabricated, as mentioned above the location of the DEF tank and SCR catalyst seem to be the problem in a turbo back or cat back exhaust. A 3" or 4" turbo back system would be nice, and most likely expensive!!


----------

